# I find it funny!



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I have been shopping online for a wig for Halloween, Facebook now has a ad running on my site for wigs for for Black Ladies, I am a VERY white skinned person, some call me translucent, thinking my choice isn't right for me... Oh Well!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Juxtaposing against the expected "norm" can lead to some very interesting and fun discoverys!


----------

